# virginia beach/OBX



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

just wanted to throw the offer out there to anyone who might be traveling to the VB/OBX area this year...I relocated to VB last year and have quite the pulse on the saltwater bite in the tidewater/obx area, feel free to PM me if you want to meet up, or would like general advice for the specific time of year

it's an incredible fishery, both fresh and salt, and i'm happy to lend a hand to a traveler. holla!


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

We just got back from OBX. Fishing was terrible. It was a strong SW wind the whole time, which muddies up the surf. I didn't do much on the sound either. We took a charter out and got 5 puppy drum. My only highlight was hooking into about 5 rays on my first day.


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

Spent last week in Rodanthe. Started out slow in the surf, then switched to bloodworms and caught more croaker than I could count. Fished the sound Tuesday and Thursday night for 2 hours each night, caught a bluefish Tuesday and an 18" red drum Thursday.

Basically I'm saying I'm super jealous you live that close to saltwater


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Let me know when you get into the stripers!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm at north topsail right now. This is my first time surf fishing. I managed 4 small sharks, 2 jacks of some kind and a sheepshead. All caught on cut squid with basically a modified dropshot rig. Everything was real small. We fished high tide this morning/ afternoon and caught nothing. All my fish came at low tide this evening. Any pointers on catching some better fish? Don't have a ton of resources or time because I really didn't plan on fishing this week. None of the bait shops have any blood worms. I've only found frozen shrimp and squid. Also tried some "gulp" shrimp and had a few bites, but couldn't hook anything....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

Bad Bud, I'm not familiar with that area. My suggestion would be go to bait shops and ask for suggestions, they will know what is biting and how/where to catch it. 

I know on HI the summer isn't the best time of the year for big fish especially from the surf. The big runs of fish come in the fall and spring. I'm sure some bait shops down there can help you out, good luck!


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Bad Bub said:


> Any pointers on catching some better fish?
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Where on the beach are you fishing? Are you casting for the horizon or fishing the slough or breaks?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

kparrott154 said:


> Bad Bud, I'm not familiar with that area. My suggestion would be go to bait shops and ask for suggestions, they will know what is biting and how/where to catch it.
> 
> I know on HI the summer isn't the best time of the year for big fish especially from the surf. The big runs of fish come in the fall and spring. I'm sure some bait shops down there can help you out, good luck!


The bait shop we stopped at told us that the bad weather they've had the last few weeks really messed things up. We're actually doing better than anyone else we've talked to along the beach, just no size. Just wondering if you had any "bigger bite" tips or baits/rigs in general.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

backlashed said:


> Where on the beach are you fishing? Are you casting for the horizon or fishing the slough or breaks?


I've been trying both. Where we're fishing as a small trough running along the beach about 30' from dry sand at low tide. It has about a 15' sand bar on the other side. Everything we've caught has been in fairly close. At high tide, the current is ripping through that trough, and it's about impossible to keep a 4oz pyramid sinker in place... it's like the ideal spot in my mind....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Hello Bub,,,, Wish I was there with ya,,,,,, Hope these help.

Here's a websight or two with some good up-to-date info. We always check these reports out, when we're down there in late Oct.
Good Luck
http://fishmilitia.com/forums/forum.php
http://www.nccoastalfishing.com/index.htm?fishingreports.htm~main
http://www.fishermanspost.com/category/fishing-reports/topsail-sneads-ferry
http://www.fishermanspost.com/category/fishing-reports/swansboro-emerald-isle


Surf Sharkfishing;
http://www.northcarolinasharkfishing.com/finding-the-fish/

Youtube.com Search "BlacktipH Shark SurfFishing OB


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Thank you Doboy! I'll check those out over coffee this morning. We're still catching fish pretty regular, just can't find any size on the beach. Hopefully I'll find something in those links to help.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Barnrat (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm interested in some surf Striper fishing this fall. Any idea what time of the season they make their way down the coast?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Barnrat said:


> *I'm interested* in some surf Striper fishing this fall. *Any idea what time of the season they make their way down the coast*?



Yep, ME TOO! 
I'll help keep this one on top! 
I'll look up the name of the 'Small Personal Charter' that we went out on,
( I'm sure I posted it on here a year or two ago. I'll search OGF's NC OBX). He's a great guy, full of info, He'll give us a Heads-up.

2 full months to go,,,,, I'm getting excited!


----------



## pastordon (Jul 21, 2008)

Took my boat to Frisco from cleveland. Kept it at the house in Brigands Bay and fished the Ferry Channel around Okracoke. The flounder size is up to 15 inches now and we caught 26 that we kept for the week. 1 small cobia and 1 grey trout. It was a good week and loved the fish fry of flounder! Only fish I think are as good as walleye!


----------

